# ملف عن انواع السرطان جزء 1 (بسم الصليب علي الكل)



## مارو بنت الراعي (29 أغسطس 2009)

هذا الملف فيه كل التفاصيل المهمه عن السرطان وطبعا بسم الصليب عليكم كلكم ربنا يحافظ عليكم 

* الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكنز






* Non-Hodgkin’s Lymphoma - NHL

* فحوصات الاكتشاف المبكر للسرطان






* ***eening Tests for Early Detection of Cancer

* سرطان الثدي






* Breast cancer

* العلاج الكيميائي (الكيماوي)





* Chemotherapy

* نشرة توعوية لمرضى سرطان البنكرياس






* Pancreatic cancer - Educational flyer for patients

* خطة سهلة للوقاية من السرطان






* Easy plan for cancer prevention

* السرطان وباء لئيم ولعنة إلهٍ غاضب






* Cancer is a vile pandemic and a curse of an angry God

* الحركة ضد السرطان






* Fight cancer with sports

* حارب السرطان بالفحص المبكر





* Fight cancer with early detection

* سرطان القولون و المستقيم






* Colorectal Cancer

* ماذا يجب أن تعرف عن مرض الهوجكنز السرطاني






* What you should know about Hodgkin's disease

* الفواكه والخضروات التي تقاوم السرطان






* Fruits and vegetables against cancer

* الغذاء والسرطان






* Cancer and nutrition

* الفحص الدوري للثدي






* ***eening for breast cancer

* سرطان الدم - المرض القابل للشفاء
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((

الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن

Non-Hodgkin’s Lymphoma - NHL
ما هو الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن What Is Non-Hodgkin’s Lymphoma

الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن هو إحدى أنواع الأورام السرطانية التي تصيب الجهاز الليمفاوي. و يعتبر الجهاز الليمفاوي جزء من جهاز المناعة في الجسم حيث يقوم بمهاجمة أي ميكروب أو أي جسم غريب يدخل جسم الإنسان، و بالتالي يحمي الجسم من الأمراض المختلفة التي يتعرض لها.


و يبدأ السرطان في الخلايا الليمفاوية Lymphocytes حيث تبدأ في الانقسام بمعدل أكبر من المعدل الطبيعي و قد لا تموت بعد انتهاء عمرها الافتراضي و بذلك تتحول إلي خلايا سرطانية. و تتجمع تلك الخلايا السرطانية في العقد الليمفاوية مما يؤدي إلى تضخم العقد الليمفاوية. و العديد من أعراض الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن تكون نتيجة ذلك التضخم في العقد الليمفاوية. و تعتمد تلك الأعراض على مكان العقد الليمفاوية المصابة.

و نظرا لأن الجهاز الليمفاوي موجود في الجسم كله، لذلك فإن الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن يمكن أن ينشأ في أي جزء من الجسم. و يمكن أن ينتشر إلى أعضاء و أنسجة أخرى كثيرة بالجسم. و تلك الخلايا السرطانية الغير طبيعية ( الليمفاوية ) تكون غير قادرة على القيام بوظيفتها المناعية ضد الميكروبات. لذلك فبدون علاج يكون الشخص المصاب بالورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن أكثر عُرضة للإصابة بالعدوى و الميكروبات.

و الأماكن الأكثر إصابة بالمرض هي الطحال و نخاع العظام. و في بعض الحالات تكون الإصابة في المعدة، أو الكبد. و في حالات نادرة تكون في المخ. و غالبا يكون أكثر من جزء في الجسم مصاب في نفس الوقت.

و يصيب الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن البالغين و كذلك الأطفال. لكن تختلف طرق العلاج في البالغين عن الأطفال.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( ((((((((((

الجهاز الليمفاوي Lymphatic System

الجهاز الليمفاوي هو جزء من جهاز المناعة في جسم الإنسان. و يقوم بمهاجمة أي ميكروب أو أي مرض يتعرض له الجسم.



و يتكون الجهاز الليمفاوي من الآتي:

*

الأوعية الليمفاوية Lymph Vessels: و هي عبارة عن شبكة من الأنابيب الرفيعة جدا تقوم بجمع سائل يسمى الليمف lymph من الأجزاء المختلفة من الجسم، و تقوم بإعادته إلى الدم.
*

الليمف Lymph: و هو سائل عديم اللون ( لأنه لا يحتوي على أي خلايا دم حمراء ) ينتقل خلال الجهاز الليمفاوي و يحمل نوع من خلايا الدم البيضاء تسمى الخلايا الليمفاوية lymphocytes.
*

الخلايا الليمفاوية Lymphocytes:



هي إحدى أنواع خلايا الدم البيضاء و تقوم بحماية الجسم من العدوى و الأمراض المختلفة، كذلك تحمي من نمو الأورام. حيث تلعب دور هام في التعرف على الميكروبات ( بكتيريا، فيروس ) أو أي مواد ضارة بالجسم و القضاء عليها.



و هناك نوعان رئيسيان من الخلايا الليمفاوية يتم إنتاجهم في النخاع العظمي:

*

الخلايا تي T-cells : يتم تصنيعها في النخاع العظمي كخلايا غير كاملة النمو، ثم تستكمل نموها في الغدة السعترية لتصبح T-cells. و أغلب الخلايا الليمفاوية التي تنتقل خلال الجسم هي من ذلك النوع. و وظيفتها هي التعرف و القضاء على أي خلايا غير طبيعية في الجسم مثل الخلايا التي سبق إصابتها بفيروس مثلا.
*

الخلايا بي B- cells: يتم تصنيعها في النخاع العظمي و تستكمل نموها فيه لتصبح B-cells. و وظيفتها هي التعرف على أي ميكروبات أو مواد غريبة عن الجسم ( مثل البكتريا أو الفيروس )، فتقوم بملاصقة هذا الجسم الغريب و تنتج مواد مضادة له Antibodies لتقوم بتدميره.

#

*



#

العقد الليمفاوية Lymph Nodes:


#

عبارة عن حبيبات صغيرة في حجم الفاصوليا تقريبا. تقوم بتنقية الليمف من أي مواد ضارة أو ميكروبات. و تختزن خلايا الدم البيضاء ( الخلايا الليمفاوية ) التي تساعد في محاربة أي مرض أو عدوى. و تتواجد العقد الليمفاوية على طول شبكة الأوعية الليمفاوية الموجودة في جميع أجزاء الجسم. كما تتواجد في مجموعات في أماكن معينة من الجسم lymph node groups مثل الرقبة، الإبط، الحوض، البطن، الصدر، المنطقة الإربية Groin. و قد تتضخم العقد الليمفاوية عند مهاجمة الخلايا الليمفاوية لأي ميكروب.

#

الطحال Spleen: هو العضو الذي يقوم بإنتاج و تخزين خلايا الدم البيضاء، و تنقية الدم و التخلص من خلايا الدم القديمة ( التي انتهى عمرها الافتراضي ) و الميكروبات. و يتواجد الطحال في الجانب الأيسر العلوي من البطن بجانب المعدة.

#

الغدة السعترية ( غدة التوتة ) Thymus Gland: هي الغدة التي تنمو و تتضاعف فيها الخلايا الليمفاوية. و تتواجد في الصدر خلف عظمة القص.

#

لوز الحلق Tonsils: و هي عبارة عن نسيج ليمفاوي في حجم اللوزة. و عددهم اثنان موجودان خلف الحلق.

#

النخاع العظمي Bone Marrow:
ا

*

و هو عبارة عن نسيج ناعم إسفنجي، يوجد داخل العظام الكبيرة في الجسم. و يقوم بتصنيع خلايا الدم البيضاء، الحمراء، و الصفائح الدموية.

كيف يقوم الجهاز الليمفاوي بوظيفته المناعية؟
ينتقل الليمف خلال الأوعية الليمفاوية ليصل إلى العقد الليمفاوية و التي تحتوي على عدد كبير من الخلايا الليمفاوية حيث تقوم بالقضاء على الميكروبات أو أي مواد ضارة. ثم ينتقل الليمف إلى الدم خلال وريد كبير بجانب القلب.

عندما يصاب أي جزء من الجسم بميكروب فإن العقد الليمفاوية القريبة من مكان الإصابة تتضخم و تصبح مؤلمة. على سبيل المثال عندما يصاب شخص بالتهاب في الحلق فإن العقد الليمفاوية في الرقبة تتضخم حيث أن السائل الليمفاوي من الحلق ينتقل إلى العقد الليمفاوية في الرقبة حاملا معه الميكروب، فتقوم الخلايا الليمفاوية بتدميره و منعه من الانتشار إلى باقي الجسم.



أنواع الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن Types of NHL

هناك العديد من أنواع الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن ( أكثر من 30 نوع ). و النوعان الرئيسيان التي تتفرع منهما باقي الأنواع هما:

*

ليمفوما الخلايا بي B-cell lymphomas: و تمثل 85% تقريبا من حالات الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن.
*

ليمفوما الخلايا تي T-cell lymphomas: و تمثل أقل من 15% من حالات الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن.

و يمكن تقسيم الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن تبعا لدرجة نمو الخلايا السرطانية إلى:

*

النوع الكسول ( درجة منخفضة ) Indolent lymphomas - Low-grade: حيث تنمو الخلايا السرطانية و تنتشر ببطء. و تكون أعراض المرض قليلة.
*

النوع العدواني ( درجة متوسطة و عالية ) Aggressive lymphomas - Intermediate-grade & High-grade: تنمو الخلايا السرطانية و تنتشر بسرعة كبيرة. و تكون أعراض المرض شديدة. و في حالات كثيرة يبدأ المرض بالنوع الأول ثم يتحول إلى النوع الثاني.

كذلك يمكن تقسيم الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن تبعا لمكان العقد الليمفاوية المصابة إلى:

*

نوع مجاور ( ملاصق ) Contiguous: تكون العقد الليمفاوية التي تحتوي على الخلايا السرطانية بجانب بعضهم البعض.
*

نوع غير مجاور Non-contiguous: تكون العقد الليمفاوية التي تحتوي على الخلايا السرطانية ليست بجانب بعضهم البعض، لكن على نفس الجانب من الحجاب الحاجز ( عضلة رقيقة تحت الرئتين تساعد في عملية التنفس و تفصل الصدر عن البطن ).


مراحل الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن Stages of NHL

يعتمد تحديد مرحلة المرض على مكان تواجد الخلايا السرطانية ( في العقد الليمفاوية أو في أحد أعضاء الجسم ). كذلك يعتمد على عدد الأماكن المصابة ( درجة انتشاره بالجسم ).


و يتم تقسيم كل مرحلة باستخدام:

*

حرف Extranodal - E: و يعني أن السرطان موجود في مكان أو عضو غير العقد الليمفاوية، أو أنه انتشر إلى أنسجة قريبة من المناطق الليمفاوية الرئيسية.
*

حرف Spleen - S: و يعني أن السرطان موجود بالطحال.

و مراحل المرض هي:

*

المرحلة الأولى Stage I
o

Stage I: الخلايا السرطانية موجودة في مجموعة واحدة فقط من العقد الليمفاوية lymph node group مثل الرقبة أو الإبط.
o

Stage IE: الخلايا السرطانية غير موجودة في العقد الليمفاوية، لكنها موجودة في عضو واحد فقط من الجسم مثل الرئة ( لكن ليس الكبد أو نخاع العظم ).

*

المرحلة الثانية Stage II
o

Stage II: الخلايا السرطانية موجودة في مجموعتان على الأقل من العقد الليمفاوية في نفس جانب الحجاب الحاجز ( عضلة رقيقة تحت الرئتين تفصل الصدر عن البطن و تساعد في عملية التنفس ) سواء أعلى أو أسفل الحجاب الحاجز.
o

Stage II E: الخلايا السرطانية في منطقة أو عضو غير العقد الليمفاوية + موجودة في العقد الليمفاوية القريبة من تلك المنطقة أو العضو. و قد ينتشر إلى عقد ليمفاوية أخرى على نفس الجانب من الحجاب الحاجز.

*

المرحلة الثالثة Stage III
o

Stage III: الخلايا السرطانية موجودة في مجموعات من العقد الليمفاوية على جانبي الحجاب الحاجز.
o

Stage III E: الخلايا السرطانية موجودة في مجموعات من العقد الليمفاوية على جانبي الحجاب الحاجز + موجودة في منطقة أو عضو آخر غير العقد الليمفاوية.
o

Stage III S: الخلايا السرطانية موجودة في مجموعات من العقد الليمفاوية على جانبي الحجاب الحاجز + موجودة في الطحال.
o

Stage III S+E: الخلايا السرطانية موجودة في مجموعات من العقد الليمفاوية على جانبي الحجاب الحاجز + موجودة في منطقة أو عضو آخر غير العقد الليمفاوية + موجودة في الطُحال.

*

المرحلة الرابعة Stage IV
الخلايا السرطانية منتشرة في كافة أنحاء الجسم، و على الأقل عضو أو نسيج واحد ( بالإضافة إلى العقد الليمفاوية ). أو موجودة في الكبد، الدم، أو نخاع العظم.


عوامل الخطر للورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن NHL Risk Factors

المقصود بعوامل الخطر للإصابة بالورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن هي العوامل التي تزيد من فرصة الإصابة بالمرض، أي يصبح الشخص أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالمرض عن شخص آخر.

و تتمثل تلك العوامل في الآتي:

*

العمر: بالرغم أن الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن يمكن أن يصيب السن الصغير، إلا أن فرصة الإصابة بالمرض تزداد كلما تقدم السن. أغلب المصابين بالمرض أعمارهم أكبر من 60 عاما.
*

الجنس: الرجال أكثر عرضة للإصابة من النساء.
*

ضعف جهاز المناعة: إذا كان هناك ضعف في جهاز المناعة سواء كان وراثيا، أو نتيجة تناول بعض الأدوية التي تضعف جهاز المناعة، أو نتيجة الإصابة بالإيدز HIV infection فإن ذلك يزيد من فرص الإصابة بالورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن.
*

بعض أنواع العدوى، مثال ذلك:
o

فيروس HIV: و هو الفيروس المسبب لمرض الإيدز. فالمصابين بالإيدز أكثر عُرضة للإصابة ببعض أنواع الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن.
o

فيروس Epstein-Barr Virus - EBV.
o

بكتيريا Helicobacter Pylori - H.Pylori: و هي البكتيريا التي تؤدي إلى قرحة بالمعدة. و تزيد فرصة الإصابة بورم ليمفاوي بالمعدة.
o

الفيروس الكبدي سي Hepatitis C

تشخيص الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن NHL Diagnosis

عند الشكوى من تضخم العقد الليمفاوية لفترة و هناك شك في الإصابة بالورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن ، فهناك العديد من الفحوصات التي يتم إجرائها لتأكيد التشخيص:

*

الفحص الطبي Physical Exam: يقوم الطبيب بفحص العقد الليمفاوية المتضخمة، و كذلك الطُحال و الكبد.
*

تحاليل دم Blood Tests: و تشمل صورة دم كاملة CBC لفحص أعداد خلايا الدم ( خلايا الدم البيضاء، الحمراء، الهيموجلوبين، و الصفائح الدموية ).



#

و يشمل أيضا تحليل وظائف كبد Liver Function Test حيث يتم أخذ عينة دم لقياس كمية بعض المواد التي تفرز في الدم بواسطة الكبد و منها إنزيم Lactate dehydrogenase - LDH لأن الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن يؤدي إلى ارتفاع نسبته بالدم.

#

أشعة سينية على الصدر Chest X-Rays: لفحص العقد الليمفاوية المتضخمة، أو علامات المرض في الصدر.



فحص عينة Biopsy: يحتاج الطبيب لأخذ عينة من العقد الليمفاوية ليقوم الطبيب أخصائي علم الأمراض والأنسجة Pathologist بفحصها تحت الميكروسكوب لرؤية الخلايا السرطانية. و هناك 3 طرق لأخذ العينة:

*

استئصال جزء من العقدة الليمفاوية Incisional Biopsy.
*

استئصال العقدة الليمفاوية بأكملها Excisional Biopsy.
*

أخذ جزء من العقدة الليمفاوية باستخدام إبرة عريضة Core Biopsy



#

و يحتاج الطبيب إلى فحوصات أخرى لتحديد مرحلة المرض حتى يستطيع وضع خطة علاج مناسبة للحالة. و تتضمن تلك الفحوصات:


#

أشعة مقطعية CT Scan:عبارة عن جهاز أشعة سينية X-Ray متصل بجهاز كمبيوتر. و يقوم بأخذ سلسلة من صور تفصيلية من الصدر، البطن، أو, الحوض. و قد يحتاج المريض إلى حقن أو شرب مادة تؤدي إلى سهولة رؤية العقد الليمفاوية المتضخمة أو أى أماكن غير طبيعية بالأشعة.



#

أشعة رنين مغناطيسي MRI: تستخدم لرؤية صور تفصيلية للحبل الشوكي، النخاع العظمي أو المخ.
تشخيص الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن NHL Diagnosis

#

أشعة موجات فوق صوتية Ultrasound: يمكن من خلالها رؤية الورم.
تشخيص الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن NHL Diagnosis


#
بزل قطني Spinal Tap: يستخدم الطبيب إبرة رفيعة و طويلة لسحب سائل من العمود الفقري. ثم يتم فحص السائل في المعمل للبحث عن خلايا سرطانية. و تتم باستخدام مخدر موضعي. و يجب الاستلقاء مسطحا لبضع ساعات بعد البزل لعدم الإصابة بالصداع.
تشخيص الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن NHL Diagnosis

#

التصوير المقطعي بالإصدار البوزيتروني PET Scan: يتم حقن كمية صغيرة من مادة مشعة حتى يتم رؤية الخلايا السرطانية و تفرقتها عن باقي الخلايا الطبيعية بوضوح.
تشخيص الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن NHL Diagnosis

#

أشعة الغاليوم Gallium Scan: يتم حقن مادة الغاليوم التي تساعد في رؤية الخلايا السرطانية و الالتهابات.
تشخيص الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن NHL Diagnosis

#
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





عينة من نخاع العظام Bone Marrow Biopsy:
تشخيص الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن NHL Diagnosis

يستخدم الطبيب إبرة سميكة لأخذ عينة صغيرة من العظم و النخاع من العظم الحرقفي ( أعلى الفخذ ) Hip bone أو أي عظمة كبيرة أخرى في الجسم. ثم يقوم الطبيب أخصائي الأمراض Pathologist بفحص العينة للبحث عن الخلايا السرطانية.


علاج الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن NHL Treatment

هناك عدة طرق يتم استخدامها في علاج الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن. و يختلف اختيار طريقة العلاج المناسبة من شخص إلى آخر تبعا لعدة عوامل:

*

إذا كانت أول إصابة بالمرض أو أنها متكررة ( عودة المرض مرة أخرى ).
*

نوع الورم الليمفاوي.
*

مرحلة المرض التي وصل إليها المريض.
*

الحالة الصحية للمريض و عمره.

و قد كان العلاج الأساسي للورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن هو العلاج الكيميائي ( الكيماوي )، لكن حديثا يتم الجمع بين العلاج الكيميائي و العلاج بالأجسام المضادة أحادية النسيلة Monoclonal Antibody Therapy و التي قد تستخدم أحيانا وحدها في العلاج.

و هناك أيضا العلاج الإشعاعي لكنه يكون مفيد و فعال في حالات معينة عندما يكون السرطان موجود في مكان واحد محدد بالجسم أو مكانين على الأكثر. و في بعض الحالات يحتاج العلاج استخدام جرعات عالية من أدوية العلاج الكيميائي. مما يؤدي إلى تدمير النخاع العظمي، و الذي يمكن إصلاحه باستخدام زرع ( نقل ) خلايا جذعية Stem Cells Transplantation.

و بعض المرضى المصابون بالنوع البسيط ( الكسول ) من الليمفوما Indolent lymphoma لا يشتكون من أي أعراض في البداية و لا يحتاجون لبدء العلاج مباشرة، فقط تتم متابعتهم عن طريق الكشف الطبي المستمر و الفحوصات الدورية و هذا ما يسمى المتابعة و الانتظار Watch & Wait.

و سوف نستعرض طرق العلاج المختلفة للورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن بالتفصيل:

*

العلاج بالأجسام المضادة أحادية النسيلة Monoclonal Antibody Therapy
o

مابثيرا Mabthera
*

علاج تكرار المرض ( عودة السرطان ) Treatment of relapses
*

العلاج الكيميائي Chemotherapy
*

العلاج بالأشعة Radiation therapy
*

المتابعة و الانتظار Watch & Wait
*

الزرع Transplantation
*

الجراحة Surgery


تعامل مع أعراض الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن

NHL - Managing symptoms

العديد من مرضى الورم الليمفاوي الغير هودجكن لا يشتكون من أي أعراض عند بداية تشخيص الإصابة بالليمفوما. و يكون اكتشاف المرض بالصدفة أثناء الفحص الطبي الروتيني أو عند إجراء بعض الفحوصات الدورية مثل اختبار دم، أشعة على الصدر.


و يعاني المريض عادة من أعراض نتيجة المرض نفسه مثل ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة غير معروف سببه، عرق غزير أثناء الليل، فقدان الشهية، فقدان الوزن، تعب و إرهاق مستمر. و تساعد تلك الأعراض في تحديد مرحلة المرض.


كذلك يعاني من أعراض ناتجة عن الأعراض الجانبية للعلاج المستخدم سواء العلاج الكيميائي أو العلاج الإشعاعي و التي تتضمن غثيان و قئ، تساقط الشعر، ألم بالحلق، وخز و تنميل في الأيدي و القدم.

و يجب أن يعلم المريض أن أعراض المرض نفسه تقل مع استخدام العلاج. كذلك أغلب الأعراض الجانبية للعلاج تختفي بعد انتهاء العلاج. و عليه أن يتعامل مع تلك الأعراض باستخدام بعض الأدوية المؤقتة لعلاج و تقليل تلك الأعراض و عدم تأثيرها على حياته. و يجب أيضا أن يكون المريض على وعي بطرق التعامل مع الأعراض الجانبية للعلاج الكيميائي و الأعراض الجانبية للعلاج الإشعاعي.



التعايش مع الليمفوما Living With NHL

العديد من مرضى الليمفوما يكون لديهم وقت طويل نسبيا للاستمتاع بحياتهم الطبيعية. فهناك أوقات لا يعانون فيها من أي أعراض. لذلك يتضمن العلاج مساعدة المريض أن يعيش حياة طبيعية أو أقرب إلى الحياة الطبيعية بقدر الإمكان.


و هناك العديد من الأسئلة التي تجول بذهن المريض مثل هل يذهب إلى الأسواق أم لا؟ هل يمكنه قيادة السيارة؟ متى يمكن أن يسافر للاستجمام أو يذهب إلى نزهة؟ فهناك بعض التغيرات في أسلوب الحياة التي يحتاج أن يؤديها المريض أثناء العلاج و بعد انتهائه.

و أفضل النصائح التي تساعد المريض هي نصائح مريض مثله أو التعرف على تجارب الآخرين مع المرض. فعندما يستمع المريض إلى أخر مثله عاش نفس معاناته و آلامه مع المرض و يعطيه خبراته يشعر أنه ليس وحيدا و هناك من يعيش نفس ظروفه. لذلك إذا كنت مريض بالليمفوما فلا تتردد أن ترسل قصتك مع المرض ( قصص المرضى Patient Stories) و كيف تؤقلم حياتك الجديدة خاصة المرضى الذين تم شفائهم. فقصتك قد تساعد الكثير في اجتياز المحنة، كذلك قد تساعدك أنت شخصيا حين تقوم بإخراج ما بداخلك. و تبادل الأفكار و الخبرات من خلال القصص المختلفة تفيد كثيرا.

و يتضمن التعايش مع الليمفوما الآتي:

*

تغيرات أسلوب الحياة Lifestyle Changes.
*

حياة صحية Healthy Living.
)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) )))))))))))))))))))))))

فحوصات الاكتشاف المبكر للسرطان

***eening Tests for Early Detection of Cancer

كلما كان اكتشاف مرض السرطان مبكرا كلما أصبح العلاج و الشفاء التام منه أسهل كثيرا.


هناك العديد من أنواع السرطان، لكن أغلبها يبدأ بنمو سريع و غير طبيعي للخلايا لا يمكن السيطرة عليه مكونة كتلة صغيرة من الخلايا و التي تمثل بداية الورم. ثم تستمر هذه الكتلة الصغيرة من الخلايا في النمو ليزداد حجم الورم سريعا و يبدأ الانتشار في باقي أجزاء الجسم. و كلما تم اكتشاف الورم السرطاني في بداية تكوينه و هو مازال حجمه صغير جدا، كلما كان العلاج و الشفاء التام أسهل كثيرا. و على العكس كلما تم اكتشاف الورم متأخرا كلما تعقد العلاج و أصبح الشفاء التام أصعب كثيرا.


لذلك هناك بعض التحاليل و الفحوصات الدورية التي يجب القيام بها بصورة مستمرة و دورية دون أي تهاون و بدون أن يكون هناك أي أعراض يشكو منها الشخص ليتم اكتشاف السرطان مبكرا إن كان الشخص مصاب بالسرطان دون أن يشعر. حيث يتم اكتشاف الإصابة بالسرطان قبل أن تبدأ ظهور أي أعراض له لأنه غالبا لا تظهر أي أعراض للسرطان إلا بعد أن يكون قد أصبح في مرحلة متأخرة و انتشر في الجسم بأكمله.


و سنستعرض معا الفحوصات الدورية للكشف المبكر للسرطان بالنسبة للشخص العادي الذي يكون غير معرض لعوامل تزيد من احتمالية إصابته بالسرطان مثل وجود تاريخ عائلي للإصابة بالسرطان ( أي إصابة سابقة له أو أحد أفراد الأسرة بالسرطان )، التدخين، أو التعرض لمواد كيميائية. فالشخص المعرض لعوامل تزيد من احتمالية إصابته بالسرطان قد يحتاج أن يقوم بتلك الفحوصات في سن مبكر عن الشخص العادي أو أن يكون تكرار إجراء الفحوصات في فترات متقاربة أكثر من الشخص العادي.


و تختلف تلك الفحوصات بين المرأة و الرجل، فهناك أنواع من السرطان تصيب المرأة فقط، و أنواع أخرى تصيب الرجل فقط، و أنواع تصيب الاثنان معا.

*

الفحوصات الدورية للرجل Cancer ***eening Tests for man
*

الفحوصات الدورية للمرأة Cancer ***eening Tests for Woman
*

الفحوصات الدورية للرجل و المرأة Cancer ***eening Tests for man & Woman
*

جدول الفحوصات و التحاليل للرجل
*

جدول الفحوصات و التحاليل للمرأة


سرطان الثدي Breast cancer
ما هو السرطان What is cancer

السرطان هو مجموعة أمراض تحدث عندما تتحول خلايا الجسم (مفردها خلية) إلى خلايا غير طبيعية فتنقسم دون تحكم أو نظام. و يتكون كل عنصر في جسم الإنسان من أنواع مختلفة من الخلايا التي تنقسم عادة بطريقة منتظمة لإنتاج خلايا أكثر عند الحاجة لتعوض عن الخلايا التالفة وتحافظ على بقاء الجسم في وضح صحي. هذه الخلايا هي أقرب في فكرتها إلى الطوب الذي يتكون منه أي مبنى ومجموع الخلايا يتكون منها البناء الكامل وهو الإنسان.



جسم الإنسان يتكون من مليارات الخلايا ذات الوظائف المختلفة، فالخلية الموجودة في العين لها القدرة على الإبصار ، والخلية الموجودة في الأذن لها القدرة على السمع ، والخلية الموجودة في الثدي لها القدرة على إفراز اللبن ، وخلية القلب لها القدرة على الانقباض وضخ الدم ، لكنها جميعا تخضع لنظام دقيق في انقسامها وإفرازها ووظائفها ، فلو خرجت خلية واحدة من هذه المليارات عن النظام وانقسمت انقسامات غير طبيعية وغير منتظمة بدون الحاجة لخلايا جديدة فإنها تكون عددا من الخلايا أكثر مما هو مطلوب وسوف تتكون لدينا أنسجة فائضة. ومن ثم تؤدي لظهور كتلة (هذه الكتلة هي عبارة عن عدد كبير من الخلايا التي لا تخضع للنظام الانقسامي العام). وهذا ما يطلق عليه (ورم). فلو كانت هذه الكتلة في الثدي يصبح لدى المريض ورم في الثدي / ولو كانت في المعدة يصبح ورم في المعدة... وهكذا. والورم إما أن يكون حميدا أو خبيثا كما يلي:

*

الأورام الحميدة Benign tumors: وهي ليست أوراما سرطانية ويمكن إزالتها ، وفي أكثر الحالات لا تعود للظهور، وأهم ما في هذه الأورام أنها لا تنتشر إلى أماكن أخرى من الجسم، ولذا فهي لا تهدد حياة الإنسان. فمثلا ورم الثدي الحميد من أعراضه ازدياد في حجم الثدي يصاحبه انتفاخ وآلام قبل بدء الدورة الشهرية ‏ثم تخف هذه الأعراض بانتهاء الدورة. وقد تصيب هذه التكتلات الحميدة المرأة في أي وقت, وربما تكون صغيرة أو كبيرة ، ‏لينة مطاطية ، أو مليئة بالسوائل ، ‏أو صلبة ، ‏أو متحركة وقد يصاحب ظهورها بعض الآلام. أحيانا تكون هذه الأورام الحميدة في أماكن حساسة من جسم الإنسان كالعين أو الدماغ أو القلب وتكون إزالتها ليست بالسهولة التي يتخيلها الكثيرون ، لكن الأورام الحميدة في الثدي تعتبر مشكلة بسيطة حيث يمكن إزالتها بعملية جراحية غير معقدة وبمنتهى السهولة.


الأورام الخبيثة Malignant tumors: الخلايا الخبيثة تنقسم بسرعة ولا تموت حسب النظام العام للخلايا و تسمى بالسرطان لأن بإمكانها غزو وتخريب الخلايا المجاورة وباقي أعضاء الجسم، كذلك يمكن لهذه الأورام أن تتفكك وتدخل في مجرى ‏الدم أو الجهاز الليمفاوي، وبهذه الطريقة ينتشر السرطان ليكون أوراما ثانوية في أجزاء من الجسم مثل العظام والكبد والرئة. هذه الفكرة تنطبق على جميع أنواع السرطانات ، إلا أن الأورام السرطانية الخبيثة تختلف عن بعضها اختلاف كبيرا ومن مريض إلى مريض. فمثلا يختلف سرطان الرئة عن سرطان المعدة أشد الاختلاف ، كما أن سرطان الثدي يختلف من امرأة إلى امرأة أخرى اختلافا كبيرا.

تركيب الثدي

‏يحتوي كل ثدي على عدد من الفصوص، وهي على شكل أوراق زهرة الأقحوان، يحتوي كل فص على ´´فصيصات´´ أصغر في نهاياتها عشرات البصيلات القادرة على إنتاج الحليب. ترتبط الفصوص والفصيصات والبصيلات بواسطة أنابيب رقيقة تدعى القنوات اللبنية أو الحليبية وهذه بدورها تؤدي إلى حلمة الثدي، تأتي العضلات أسفل الثدي، وتملأ المادة الدهنية الفراغات بين الفصوص والقنوات مما يعطي الثدي طبيعة تكتلية غير متجانسة. بالإضافة للأوعية الدموية التي تقوم بتغذية خلايا الثدي والأوعية اللمفاوية التي تحمل السائل اللمفي (سائل عديم اللون) الذي يحتوي على الخلايا المناعية التي تساهم في محاربة الالتهابات.



A = القناة اللبنية (الحليبية)
B = الفص
C = الجزء المتوسع من القناة الحليبية الذي يحوي الحليب
D = الحلمة
E = الدهون
F = العضلة الصدرية
G = القفص الصدري



ا‏لأوعية اللمفاوية تؤدي إلى غدد صغيرة مثل حبة اللوز تسمى الغدد اللمفاوية (توجد تحت الإبط وحول عظمة الترقوة وبداخل الصدر) التي تساهم بمحاربة الالتهابات وفي تصفية السائل اللمفاوي من الفضلات. معظم الأوعية اللمفاوية في الثدي تؤدي إلى غدد لمفاوية في الإبط (الغدد اللمفاوية الإبطية).



‏أعراض المرض

‏ظهور أحد هذه الأعراض أو العلامات التالية قد يدل على بداية الإصابة بسرطان الثدي ولا يشترط وجود جميع الأعراض:



سرطان الثدي - ‏أعراض المرض

*

ألم موضعي في الثدي أو تحت الإبط (رغم أن معظم الأورام الخبيثة غير مصحوبة بألم).
*

وجود كتلة أو غلاظة بالثدي أو تحت الإبط.
*

تغير في شكل أو حجم الثدي.
*

إفرازات دموية أو غير دموية من الحلمة.
*

تغير في مظهر أو لون الحلمة (انقلاب الحلمة للداخل بشكل مستمر، تغير في المكان أو الهيئة).
*

الشعور بتغيرات في الجلد أو الحلمة من حيث المظهر (تشققات ، تهيج ، انكماش - شد للداخل) أو من حيث الإحساس.

لذلك يجب على كل سيدة أن تكون على علم تام بشكل وحجم وقوام ثدييها وأن تقوم بفحص نفسها شهريا بعد انتهاء الدورة الشهرية بعدة أيام ويجب عليها مراجعة وإبلاغ الطبيب بمجرد حدوث أي من التغييرات المذكورة أعلاه.



‏ونذكر بأن ليس جميع أورام الندي خبيثة ، بل هناك أورام حميدة وهي تمثل الغالبية العظمى من أورام الثدي. الأورام الحميدة لا تنتشر خارج الثدي ولا تهدد حياة المريضة ولكن وجود بعض الأورام الحميدة يزيد من احتمالية إصابة المريضة بسرطان الثدي.


‏وليس كل الكتل التي تحس في الثدي ورما . فبعض الكتل المحسوسة في الثدي تنتج عن تغير في الثدي يسمى التغير الليفي - الكييسي، وهذه التغيرات تعتبر تغيرات حميدة. في هذه الحالة تكون في الثدي أكياس مائية وتليفات نسيجية مما يؤدي في بعض الحالات ال الإحساس بالألم وانتفاخ وتكتلات في الثدي وفي بعض الأحيان يكون مصحوبا بإفرازات صافية أو متعكرة بعض الشيء من الحلمة.


عوامل تؤدي إلى زيادة احتمال الإصابة بالمرض

‏غير معروف تماما ما هي أسباب حدوث سرطان الثدي ولكن توجد عوامل تزيد من فرص الإصابة بهذا المرض، غير أن وجود واحد أو عدد من هذه العوامل لا يعني حتمية إصابة الشخص بهذا المرض. هذه العوامل تشمل:

*

العوامل الوراثية خاصة إذا تمثلت بإصابة الأم أو إحدى الأخوات، وهي تمثل 5% من عدد الحالات.

احتمالية الإصابة بسرطان الثدي تكون أعلى في النساء اللاتي لديهن أقارب من الدرجة الأولى (أم، أخت، إبنة) مصابات بهذا المرض حيث ترتفع النسبة إلى الضعف. أما إذا كان الأقارب من الدرجة الثانية (الجدة، العمة، الخالة) سواء من ناحية الأم أو الأب فإن نسبة الإصابة ترتفع ولكن تكون أقل من الحالة الأولى.
*

تغييرات جينية. ‏5-10% من حالات سرطان الثدي لها صلة بأسباب وراثية تتعلق بتشوهات بعض الجينات ومن أهم هذه الجينات BRCA1 و BRCA2. النساء اللاتي لديهن تشوهات في هذين الجينين يكن عرضة للإصابة بهذا المرض 80‏% أكثر من النساء الأخريات.
*

التاريخ الشخصي للإصابة بورم خبيث في الثدي أو الرحم أو المبيض. ‏المرأة المصابة بسرطان في أحد الثديين ترتفع لديها نسبة الإصابة بالمرض في الثدي الآخر أو في مكان آخر في الثدي نفسه.
*

العوامل الغذائية وزيادة نسبة الشحوم (الدهون) في الأكل. ‏زيادة الوزن في الجسم تزيد من نسبة الإصابة بسرطان الثدي و لاسيما إذا كانت الزيادة قد بدأت من بعد مرحلة البلوغ.
*

الدورة الشهرية. ‏بداية الدورة (البلوغ) قبل سن 12 سنة وانقطاعها بعد سن 50 ‏سنة يزيد قليلا من نسبة الإصابة بسرطان الثدي.
*

السيدات اللاتي لم يحملن أبدا ، أو أنجبن طفلهن الأول بعد سن الثلاثين يزيد قليلا من نسبة الإصابة بسرطان الثدي.
*

العلاج الهرموني في سن اليأس. ‏أصبح واضحا أن استعمال هرموني الإستروجين والبروجيستيرون لعدة سنوات لعلاج أعراض سن اليأس يزيد قليلا من نسبة الإصابة بسرطان الثدي.
*

المواد الكحولية. ‏يزيد من نسبة الإصابة بسرطان الثدي والتي قد تصل إلى مرة ونصف مقارنة باللاتي لا يتعاطونه في حالة تناول 2‏-5 ‏كؤوس في اليوم.
*

التدخين . ‏قد يزيد من احتمالية الإصابة بسرطان الثدي.
*

العرق . ‏النساء البيض قليلا أكثر عرضة للإصابة بسرطان الثدي من النساء السود. النساء الآسيويات أقل عرضة للإصابة بالمرض من الأمريكيات.
*

‏العلاج بالإشعاع في منطقة الصدر في سن صغيرة يزيد من احتمالية حدوث سرطان الثدي.
*

تلوث البيئة.
*

عوامل أخرى غير معروفة.
رق الكشف المبكر لسرطان الثدي

سيدتي إن 90% من الكتل والأورام الموجودة بالثدي يثبت أنها أورام حميدة أو غير سرطانية ولكن هناك حوالي 10% من هذه الكتل أو الأورام يثبت أنها أورام سرطانية، لذلك ونظرا لأهمية الموضوع وجديته ينصح الأطباء كل المريضات بالحصول على عينات من هذه التكتلات سواء بالإبرة أو جراحيا حتى يمكن فحص الخلايا والأنسجة مجهريا والتأكد من نوعيتها . والنصيحة هنا أن مواجهة المشاكل هي الوسيلة الوحيدة لحلها، أما تجنب المشاكل فسيؤدي - لا قدر الله - إلى تفاقمها وصعوبة التعامل معها مستقبلا.



سيدتي ، مراقبتك لحالتك الصحية ليست علامة قلق زائد أو مفرط ، بل خطوة ذكية . ومثل زيارة طبيب الأسنان ، وضع واقي الشمس ، الأكل الصحي ، الرياضة ، إتباع الخطوات السليمة لصحة الثدي هي الخطوة التي لا بد من العمل بها . فإذا تم اكتشاف سرطان الثدي مبكرا فسيكون للمرأة خيارات عديدة لعلاجها وأمل أكبر في شفائها ، لذا يتوجب عليك ما يلي:

*

المواظبة على الفحص الذاتي على الثدي شهريا بعد تخطي سن العشرين بين اليوم السابع والعاشر من الدورة الشهرية وذلك عندما يكون الثدي أقل احتقانا أو في نفس اليوم من كل شهر في حال انقطاع الطمث. بذلك تكون الفتاة أو السيدة على علم بطبيعة ثديها وبالتالي يسهل عليها معرفة أي تغيرات تطرأ على ثديها عند فحصها له واستشارة الطبيب بناءا على ذلك. ‏
*

زيارة الطبيب لفحص الثدي الإكلينيكي: السيدات في سن العشرينات والثلاثينات يجب أن يجرين هذا الفحص على ‏يد مختص كل ثلاث سنوات. أما من سن الأربعين وما فوق يجب إجراء هذا الفحص سنويا ويفضل أن يكون ذلك قبل عمل الماموجرام.
*

إجراء فحص بانتظام بالأشعة (الماموجرام) في سن الأربعين كل سنة أو سنتين، وسنويا من سن الخمسين فأكثر. وفي حال وجود إصابة لدى أحد أفراد العائلة عليك أن تبدئي قبل 10 سنوات من عمر المصابة في عائلتك.


#

هي أشعة للثدي لها القدرة على اكتشاف التكلسات والتكتلات الصغيرة في حال وجود شكوى في الثدي (ماموجرام تشخيصي) أو عدم وجود شكوى في الثدي (ماموجرام مسحي) قبل أن تحس بالفحص الذاتي.
#

كل ثدي يصور بالأشعة على حدة ‏من زاويتين مختلفتين.





#

قد تشعر المريضة ببعض الألم خلال الفحص، وهذا ينتج عن عملية ضغط الثدي أثناء الفحص.
#

عملية التصوير تتم خلال 15 ‏إلى 30 ‏دقيقة.
#

كمية الأشعة المستعملة أثناء الفحص قليلة جدا وليس لها أي مضار تذكر. وهي أقل ضررا من صور الأشعة التي تؤخذ عند طبيب الأسنان . وتقدر كمية هذه الأشعة بكمية الأشعة الكونية التي يحصل عليها الجسم عند الطيران من نيويورك إلى كاليفورنيا بواسطة ‏طائرة نفاثة أو مساوية لكمية الأشعة الصادرة عن التلفزيون لمدة شهر.
#

‏لعمل الماموجرام يجب نزع الملابس إلى منطقة الوسط.
تذكري أن الفحص الشعاعي الدوري للثدي (الماموجرام) هو الفحص الأهم والوحيد لاكتشاف سرطان الثدي المبكر قبل أن تتمكني أنت أو طبيبتك من اكتشافه



سيدتي يجب عدم تجاهل أي ورم حتى لو تبين أنه حميد وعلى المرأة دائما أن تتنبه لأي تغييرات بالثدي قبل وأثناء وبعد الدورة الشهرية لأن البعض يتصور أن الاحتقان الذي يصاحب الدورة الشهرية يعتبر ورما. لذا يجب على المرأة أن تتعرف على الثدي أكثر وتعرف أنه غدة مشتقه من الجلد مثل الغدد العرقية غير أن خلاياه حورت لتصبح قادرة على صنع الحليب وإفرازه عند اكتمال نموها عند الحمل وأثناء الرضاعة.

وأمراض الثدي بصورة عامه نادرا ما تبدأ قبل مرحلة البلوغ ونادرا ما تستمر بعد مرحلة اليأس أي أن أغلب أمراض الثدي تتمركز في الفترة ما بين 12 إلى 50 عاما.

ولا تقتصر أمراض الثدي على النساء فقط بل هناك نسبة ضئيلة من الرجال يصابون بأنواع مختلفة من أمراض الثدي الحميدة أو الخبيثة. وتشمل أمراض الثدي الحميدة عدة أنواع منها: التهاب الثدي والحلمة، والأكياس المائية والدهنية، والأورام الليفية. ومن أهم الأعراض التي تصاحب هذه الأمراض هي آلام في الثدي وإفرازات الحلمة ووجود كتل محسوسة، كما أن الآلام من الأعراض السائدة وربما تكون في جزء معين من الثدي أو في الثدي كاملا أو في الثديين معا. وآلام الثدي نادرا ما تصحب أمراض الثدي المستعصية. ومن أسباب الآم الثدي زيادة حساسية الثدي للهرمونات التي يفرزها المبيض وعادة ما تحدث قبل الدورة الشهرية وأحيانا قد تحدث بعد الدورة الشهرية وقد تكون هذه الآلام بسبب تجمع الحليب واحتقانه عند المرأة المرضعة. ويمكن التغلب على ذلك بإخراج الحليب من الثدي بواسطة الرضاعة أو بتدليك الثدي بالماء الدافئ ليساعد على إخراج الحليب المتبقي.

وتعتبر إفرازات الحلمة من أهم أعراض أمراض الثدي وهناك أهمية للون السائل خاصة عند المرأة غير المرضعة فالسائل المائل إلى الاخضرار قد يعني وجود بعض الالتهابات أو الارتخاءات في قنوات الثدي أما الإفرازات الدموية فقد تعني في بعض الحالات وجود مرض خبيث لا قدر الله. ويجب أن لا نتجاهل هذه الإفرازات أيا كان لونها ومراجعة الطبيب لأن الاكتشاف المبكر للمرض هو أهم خطوة في القضاء عل المرض في مهده ولذلك يتعين على المرأة الاهتمام بالفحص الدوري للثدي لاكتشاف أي تغييرات جديدة تحدث بالثدي لا سمح الله.


وبالنسبة للفحص الطبي فيعتمد على عمر المريضة فالمريضة دون الثلاثين ينصح الطبيب بالفحص عن طريق الموجات الصوتية والمريضة فوق الثلاثين فتتم عملية الفحص عن طريق الأشعة السينية (الماموجرام) على الثدي وعلى ضوء النتائج يقترح العلاج المناسب. سيدتي لا تنسي التالي:

*

اكتشاف سرطان الثدي مبكرا وعلاجه مبكرا يؤدي في أغلب الأحيان للشفاء التام.
*

اكتشاف سرطان الثدي متأخرا يعني تفشي المرض في الجسم بنسبة كبيرة ويصبح علاجه صعبا.
*

الفحص الشعاعي الدوري للثدي (الماموجرام) هو الفحص الأهم والوحيد لاكتشاف سرطان الثدي المبكر وكذلك الفحص بالموجات فوق الصوتية يبين الورم قبل أن تتمكنين أنت أو الطبيب من اكتشافه ، وهذا لا يمنع بأن يكون الفحص السريري الدوري مهم أيضا لاكتشاف أورام أو كتل بالثدي لم تنتبهي إليها.
*

اكتشاف كتلة بالثدي ليس بالضرورة يعني وجود سرطان ، والحمد لله فمعظم الكتل المحسوسة بالثدي حميدة.
*

آلام الثدي شكوى عادية عند النساء في مختلف الأعمار والأسباب لهذه الآلام كثيرة والقليل من سرطان الثدي يكتشف عن طريقها. إذا كان عمرك أقل من 35 سنة ، من الممكن فحص الثدي أولا بالموجات فوق الصوتية ومن ثم الماموجرام إذا كانت هنالك ضرورة.

‏أسئلة تطرحها المريضة

*

هل سأحصل على نسخ من نتائج جميع الفحوصات التي تجرى لي؟
*

هل من السهل الحصول على نتائج جميع الفحوصات التي تجرى لي وصور الأشعة في حالة اكتشاف مرض آخر أو تم اختيار مركز علاجي آخر؟

تشخيص سرطان الثدي Diagnosis of breast cancer

عند الإحساس بأي تكتل بالثدي أو ‏عندما يتم إجراء الأشعة الخاصة بالثدي (الماموجرام) ويلاحظ وجود كتلة أو تغيرات أخرى فيه، ينبغي زيارة الطبيب المتخصص بأمراض الثدي أو الأورام ويتم المبادرة بالفحص الجسماني، يبدأ الطبيب بإجراء بعض الفحوصات لمساعدته في التشخيص:

*

الفحص بالجس Palpation: يستطيع الطبيب معرفة حجم الكتلة و تركيبها وسهولة حركتها بواسطة الجس، فالكتل الحميدة غالبا ما تختلف في الملمس عن الكتل السرطانية.
*

الفحص بالأشعة السينية للثدي Mammography. إن لم يكن قد تم عمل هذه الأشعة ‏يعطي الطبيب معلومات عن وجود كتلة في الثدي ويتم عمل أشعة سينية (الماموجرام) تشخيصية.
*

التصور بواسطة الأشعة فوق الصوتية Ultrasonography. ‏يطلب الطبيب أحيانا أخذ صورة بواسطة الأشعة فوق الصوتية لرؤية ما إذا كانت الكتلة صلبة أم تحتوى على سائل، ويتم هذا الفحص باستعمال موجات صوتية ذات ذبذبات عالية تدخل في الثدي ثم ترتد فينتج عن صداها صورة sonogram تظهر على شاشة تلفزيونية، وهذا الفحص يلجأ إليه الطبيب بالإضافة إلى التصوير بالأشعة السينية.
*

عمل تصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي Magnetic Resonance Imaging أو ما يعرف اختصارا بـ MRI للثدي إذا لزم الأمر.
*

أخذ عينة من الورم لمعرفة ما إذا كان الورم حميد أو خبيث. ويمكن الحصول على عينة من الورم بأحد الطرق التالية:
o

الرشفة أو استئصال الأنسجة بالإبرة Fine-Needle Aspiration or needle biopsy: يستعمل الطبيب الإبرة لإزالة السائل أو قليلا من نسيج الكتلة التي في الثدي. سحب السائل من الحويصلة سيساعدها أن تلتئم إن لم يكن هناك خلايا خبيثة وسيتم فحص العينة في المختبر لإثبات أو نفي وجود الخلايا السرطانية.



أخذ عينة من الأنسجة بالإبرة Core-needle biopsy: ويتم ذلك تحت تخدير موضعي. يستعمل الطبيب الإبرة لإزالة جزء من نسيج الكتلة التي في الثدي ليتم فحصها في المختبر لإثبات أو نفي وجود الخلايا السرطانية.



#

*

الخزعة الجراحية Surgical biopsy: يقوم الطبيب باستئصال جزء من الكتلة أو أي موضع مشكوك فيه تحت التخدير الموضعي أو التخدير العام.
*

استئصال الكتلة تحت التخدير الموضعي أو التخدير العام.

#

إجراء فحوصات نسيجية مخبرية متعددة على العينة:

*

لإثبات ما إذا كانت خبيثة أم حميدة. فإذا ثبت أنها سرطانية فإن هذه الفحوصات النسيجية يمكن أن تحدد درجة شراسة المرض staging وقد حددت هذه الدرجات من 1 ‏إلى 3 اعتمادا على شكل الخلية السرطانية‏ مقارنة بالخلية الطبيعية (درجة 1 - تشبه الخلايا الطبيعية ، درجة 2 - تشبها نوعا ما ، درجة 3 - لا تشبه الخلية الطبيعية) . فالدرجة الأدنى تعني سرطان ‏ينمو ببطء أما الدرجة الأعلى فتعني سرطان شرس سريع النمو، بالتالي فإن هذه الدرجات تستطيع أن تعطي فكرة عن مدى استجابة المريضة للعلاج والشفاء.
*

وضع المستقبلات البيولوجية على خلايا الورم (مولد الورم المناعي على سطح الخلايا)

الأبحاث أثبتت أنه يوجد على الورم مستقبلات تفيد الأطباء في معرفة نوع الورم مدى شراسته واستجابته لأنواع معينة من العلاجات. وتم تحديد نوعين من هذه المستقبلات في سرطان الثدي وهي:
1.

المستقلات الهرمونية: معرفة ما إذا كان يوجد في الورم السرطاني عدد كبير من مستقبلات هرموني الإستروجين estrogen receptors - ERs والبروجيستيرون progesterone receptors - PgRs وبالتالي يستجيب هذا النوع من السرطان للعلاج الهرموني. ثلاثي النساء لديهن ورم إيجابي مستقبلات الهرمون.

2.

مولد الورم المناعي على سطح الخلايا أو مستقبلات الهير2 ‏/ HER2: لمعرفة ما إذا كان يوجد في الورم السرطاني أعداد كبيرة من جين الهير2 ‏/ HER2 بشكل أكثر من الطبيعي. وهذا النوع من أورام الثدي يدعى ورم الثدي إيجابي الهير2. ‏إن الورم الذي يكون إيجابي الهير2 ‏يزداد بسرعة أكبر من الأنواع الأخرى من الأورام واستجابته للعلاج. من المهم لطبيبك معرفة إذا كنت إيجابية ‏‏أو سالبة الهير2 لأن معرفة ذلك سوف ‏يساعد طبيبك على تحديد الخيارات العلاجية المناسبة لك وبسرعة. يقدر أن 30% من النساء المصابات بسرطان الثدي يكون الورم لديهن إيجابي الهير2 ‏.

يقدر أن نصف النساء المصابات بسرطان الثدي الإيجابي الهير2 يكون الورم إيجابي لمستقبلات الهرمون ويلزمهن استخدام الأدوية الخاصة بالهير2 بالإضافة إلى العلاج المضاد للهرمونات.



يتم إجراء نوعين من الاختبارات لتحديد سلبية أو إيجابية مستقبلات الهير2. في حالة إيجابية المستقبلات من خلال أي من الطريقتين فهذا يحدد نوع العلاج الذي سيستخدم . وفي حالة أن النتيجة كانت غير حاسمة من خلال الطريقة الأولى فيجب إجراء الاختبار الآخر FISH لحسم سلبية أو إيجابية المستقبلات.

أسئلة تطرحها المريضة بخصوص عينة الورم/الخزعة

*

ما هي نتائج الفحص الإشعاعي؟
o

هل الكتلة صغيرة أم كبيرة؟
o

هل النتائج تحتم أخذ عينة من الورم/خزعة؟
*

ما هو نوع الإجراء الذي سيتبع لأخذ عينة الورم/الخزعة؟
o

وهل هي أفضل طريقة لي؟
o

ولماذا؟
*

هل بالإمكان استخدام أبسط وأسهل طريقة بأقل تهتك للأنسجة لأخذ العينة؟
o

إن كان ذلك غير ممكن ، فما هو السبب؟
*

هل ستترك طريقة أخذ العينة أي ندبات (أثر للجرح) scar؟
*

ما هي الأعراض الجانبية المتوقعة للطريقة التي سوف تستخدم؟
*

متى ستظهر النتائج ومن سيناقشني بخصوص النتائج؟
*

ما هي السرعة التي يجب على اتخاذ قرار بخصوص الخيارات العلاجية المتاحة لي؟
*

هل أستطيع الحصول على نسخة من النتائج للاحتفاظ بها شخصيا؟

‏أسئلة تطرحها المريضة بخصوص المستقلات الهرمونية

*

ما هي اختبارات المستقبلات ستجرى على النسيج المستخرج من الخزعة؟ ER/PgR?
*

ما هي نتيجة اختبار المستقبلات الهرمونية في الخلايا؟
*

هل الورم لدي سيستجيب للعلاج المضاد للهرمونات؟

‏أسئلة تطرحها المريضة بخصوص مستقبلات الهير2

*

ما هو أقرب وقت لمعرفة حالة مستقبلات الهير2 ‏/ HER2؟
*

ما هي حالة مستقبلات الهير2 ‏/ HER2 لدي؟
*

كيف ستؤثر حالة مستقبلات الهير2 ‏/ HER2 على طريقة علاجي؟

ما هي الفحوصات التي تعمل لتبين إذا أنتشر المرض في الجسم ومدى هذا الانتشار؟

1.

أشعة للصدر لتبين إذا كان هناك انتشار للرئة.
2.

مسح نووي للهيكل العظمي للكشف عن ثانويات في العظم.
3.

أشعة مقطعية للبطن للكشف عن وجود ثانويات في الكبد أو أعضاء أخرى.
4.

الرنين المغناطيسي للدماغ والحبل الشوكي للكشف عن وجود ثانويات.
5.

المسح النووي باستخدام تقنية متقدمة (بت - س - كان) وهو دقيق وحساس جدا في الكشف عن ثانويات في مختلف أجزاء الجسم.



الخلاصة

التشخيص الدقيق لسرطان الثدي مهم جدا ، ليس فقط لتحديد وجود ورم سرطاني ، ولكن أيضا لأخذ قرارات علاجية سليمة صحيحة.


علاج سرطان الثدي Breast cancer treatment

تعالج أورام الثدي الحميدة عادة بالاستئصال الجراحي ومن ثم متابعة المريضة حسب تعليمات الطبيب ، ولا تحتاج المريضة إلى علاجات مكملة أما بالنسبة للأورام الخبيثة (السرطانية) ‏هناك طرق علاجية مختلفة، وهي تعتمد على حجم الورم وموقعه في الثدي وكذلك على نتائج الفحوصات المختبرية للخلايا السرطانية و مرحلة المرض. ‏ولمعرفة مدى انتشار مرض السرطان يقوم المريض بأخذ صور بالأشعة السينية للصدر وللهيكل العظمي وأشعة صوتية للكبد بالإضافة إلى فحص الدم للتأكد من سلامة الكبد والعظام، كما يجب أن تكون طريقة العلاج متوافقة مع سن المرأة ووضعها الصحي العام ومدى قناعتها بخيارات العلاج، ومن حق المريضة ‏التحدث مع طبيبها إذا كان علاجها سيكون ضمن طرق جديدة للتحكم.



إذا يعتمد علاج سرطان الثدي على:

1.

مرحلة المرض
2.

نوعية الخلايا السرطانية
3.

رغبة المريضة

إن العلاقة بين الطبيب المعالج والمريضة وأسرتها يجب أن تكون علاقة ثقة وصدق منذ البداية، مع العلم بأن هناك عدة طرق مبسطة ومقنعة لتوصيل المعلومات إلى المريضة وعائلتها بدون أي تخوف أو مبالغة، ولكن التبسيط الشديد وإبلاغ المريضة وعائلتها بأخبار غير صادقة ليس من مصلحة المريضة على الإطلاق، خصوصا أن طريق العلاج أحيانا (وغالبا ما يكون) شاقا وطويلا وربما تتعرض السيدة لعلاج جراحي وكيميائي وإشعاعي وهذه كلها تتطلب إعدادا نفسيا جيدا وقوة إرادة هائلة وتشجيعا من الجميع.


‏هناك عدة طرق مختلفة لعلاج أورام الثدي، ومن حق المريضة أن تعرف كل التفاصيل المختلفة، ومن ثم تحدد هي بمساعدة طبيبها وربما أفراد أسرتها أفضل الطرق للعلاج. إن علم المريضة الجيد بنوعية العلاج وكيفية إعطائه ومضاره ومحاسنه هو أفضل وسيلة لشحن نفسيتها وتقوية عزيمتها لتقبل العلاج والتغلب على هذا المرض بإذن الله.

‏طرق العلاج

*

‏الجراحة Surgery
*

‏العلاج بالإشعاع Radiotherapy
*

‏العلاج الكيميائيChemotherapy
*

‏العلاج الهرموني Hormonal therapy
*

العلاج الموجه Targeted therapy
o

العلاج المناعي Immunotherapy
o

‏العلاج البيولوجي Biologic therapy
*

‏العلاج البديل والعلاج المكمل Alternative medicine & Complementary medicine
*

العلاج النفسي والدعم العاطفي

و‏طرق العلاج هذه إما موضعية أو شاملة لجميع خلايا الجسم.

‏الطريقة الموضعية
‏تستعمل للاستئصال أو القضاء أو السيطرة على الخلايا السرطانية في موضع معين، وتعتبر الجراحة والعلاج بالإشعاع radiation therapy من وسائل العلاج الموضعي.

‏طريقة العلاج الشامل
‏وتستعمل للقضاء أو السيطرة على ‏الخلايا السرطانية في جميع أنحاء الجسم، وهذه الطريقة تشمل العلاج الكيميائي، و العلاج الهرموني، والعلاج المناعي تؤخذ عن طريق الفم أو الحقن ، ويمكن للمرأة أن تتلقى طريقة واحدة من العلاج أو مزيجا من الطرق.


ويختلف علاج سرطان الثدي حسب المرحلة أو الدرجة التي تتبع لها المريضة. وسوف نناقش العلاج في المراحل التالية:

1.

سرطان الثدي - المرحلة صفر.
2.

سرطان الثدي - المرحلة الأولى و الثانية.
3.

سرطان الثدي - المرحلة الثالثة.
4.

سرطان الثدي - المرحلة الرابعة.

طرق علاج سرطان الثدي (المرحلة صفر)
‏كما أشرنا سابقا يوجد نوعان من أورام الثدي في هذه المرحلة ويختلف علاجهما اختلافا كبيرا.

1.

‏النوع الأول: ورم سرطاني موضعي بداخل القنوات (الأ‏نابيب) اللبنية Ductal Carcinoma In Situ أو Dcis
‏علاج الورم في هذه المرحلة يعتمد على حجم الورم ومدى انتشاره داخل الثدي، ويمكن علاج بعض المريضات باستئصال موضعي للورم فقط أو مع إعطاء أشعة للثدي، بينما تحتاج أخريات إلى استئصال كامل الثدي، أما إعطاء علاج هرموني بعد الجراحة فهو نقطة خلافية يمكن مناقشتها مع الطبيب المعالج.
2.

النوع الثاني: ورم سرطاني موضعي بالفصوص (النتوءات اللبنية) Lobular Carcinoma In Situ أو Lcis

من الصعب أحيانا إقناع المريضة بطرق العلاج المختلفة للورم في هذه المرحلة ، حيث أن التغيير الموجود فن الثدي هو مؤشر لاحتمال تطور هذا التغيير إلى ورم سرطاني في إحدى أو كلا الثديين ولذلك تتدرج طرق العلاج من متابعه دورية بأشعة الثدي والموجات الصوتية أو إعطاء عقار التاموكسوفين مع المتابعة.


‏أما إذا قررت السيدة تفضيل التدخل الجراحي فالحل الأمثل هو استئصال الثديين كاملا ولكن يبدوا أن هذا علاج مبالغ فيه جدا لحاله غير سرطانية ربما تتحول إلى ورم سرطاني وربما تستقر بدون أن تتحول إلى ورم سرطاني مدى الحياة. ويرى بعض الأطباء المتابعة الدورية مع الأطباء المتخصصين هي الوسيلة لأفضل في هذه الحالات بدون اللجوء إلى حلول ربما يكون ضررها النفسي والعضوي أكبر من نفعها .

طرق علاج سرطان الثدي بالمرحلة الأولى والثانية

‏‏الأورام في هاتين المرحلتين هي التي تقل عادة عن 5 سم في محيطها بداخل الثدي مع احتمال وجود غدد ليمفاوية تحت الإبط وهناك اتجاهان للعلاج:

1.

الاتجاه الأول يتكون من الخطوات التالية:
1.

إزالة الورم والإبقاء على الثدي مع إزالة الغدد الليمفاوية الحارسة (أول غدة ليمفاوية بالإبط تصل إليها الخلايا السرطانية Sentinel lymph node) أو الغدد الليمفاوية من تحت الإبط وإعطاء علاج إشعاعي للثدي.
2.

علاج كيميائي مكمل لو وجدت خلابا سرطانية بالغدد الليمفاوية أو لو كانت المريضة في مرحله قبل انقطاع الطمث.
3.

إعطاء علاج بالهرمونات خصوصا لو وجد أن اختبار الخلايا السرطانية للمستقبلات الهرمونية موجب.
2.

الاتجاه الثاني:
لو كان حجم الثدي صغيرا والورم كبيرا أو لd


مجلة الصحة العالمية


----------



## Kiril (29 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي ليكي
ربنا يبارك حياتك..........حقرأه بتمعن في وقت لاحق لأني مهتم بالسرطان


----------



## veansea (29 أغسطس 2009)

يا مارو الموضوع ده مهم جدا لانه منتشر الايام دى
فياريت تدينا معلومات عنه اكتر وبتفصيل اكتر 
وتكون على مراحل عشان نقراه براحه ونفهم ونخلص نقطه نقطه 
واللى عنده اى اسأله يقولهالك وانتى تفيدينا

وشكرا بجد انك مهتمه بموضوع زى ده وشكرا للتوعيه


----------



## kalimooo (29 أغسطس 2009)

مارو بنت الراعي اهنئك على الموضوع 

الرائع والذي هو غاية بالاهمية

كل الشكر لتعبك 

يسوع يباركك


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (29 أغسطس 2009)

حاضر انا هحاول اجيب اكبر قدر من المعلومات علشان الكل يستافيد


----------



## Kiril (29 أغسطس 2009)

و يا ريت الخط اكبر شوية


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2009)

*ربنا  يحافظ على كل اولادة*
*واسمحيلى اختى العزيزة اكمل موضوعك على مراحل لانة طويل واكتير مهم*
*شكرا الك *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## girgis2 (29 أغسطس 2009)

*ربنا يسترها علينا كلنا*

*موضوع هايل يا أخت مارو*

*ربنا يبارك تعبك ويعوضك خير*​


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي خالص علي ردتكم


----------



## Dr.Lilian (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومفيد شكرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة*


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ِشكرا لردك حضرتك


----------



## tasoni queena (26 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع مارو موضوع جميل

السرطان انتشر جدا فى الفترة الاخيرة بسبب الملوثات

والطعام

شكرا ليكى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لردك الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا للمعلومات 

الرب يباركك*


----------

